# Μπούμερανγκ: ιστορίες ανθρώπινης μωρίας



## nickel (Apr 14, 2012)

Τώρα βρήκα καιρό να διαβάσω το _Boomerang_ του Μάικλ Λούις, στα αγγλικά δυστυχώς —δυστυχώς, γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα είναι πολύ καλή η μετάφρασή του— και με τρελαίνει αυτή η αφήγηση της ανθρώπινης μωρίας. Διαβάζοντας για την Ισλανδία (στην αρχή είμαι ακόμα) μου έρχονται μνήμες της ελληνικής κρίσης του χρηματιστηρίου, πώς άνθρωποι μορφωμένοι δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβουν το λάθος τους, ότι δεν μπορείς να φτιάξεις (να παραγάγεις, αν θέλετε) πλούτο από το μηδέν, και πώς πάντα οι επιτήδειοι θα καταλήξουν με τα χρήματα των αφελών. Ή θα γίνουν όλα στάχτη. Η υπόθεση Ισλανδία από μόνη της φτιάχνει εκπληκτικό οικονομικό θρίλερ (αν ξέρετε κανένα, μας το λέτε, γιατί η αναλυτικότατη σελίδα της Wikipedia μπορεί να σε πονοκεφαλιάσει).

Εσείς τον διαβάσατε τον Λούις;


----------



## SBE (Apr 17, 2012)

Η μωρία που λες έχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μερικές φορές πιάνει. Όλα είναι ζήτημα μπλοφαρίσματος. 
Τώρα θα μου πεις τι είναι αυτό που κάνει τον άλλο να προτιμάει τη μπλόφα από τη σοβαρότητα, αλλά η απάντηση είναι πολύπλοκη και δε νομίζω ότι είναι απλά ότι γλυκαίνεται ο τζογαδόρος στην επιτυχία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 17, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω πως η απάντηση είναι πολύ πιο απλή: είναι η πιο απλή λύση. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με το αυτοπαραμύθιασμα από τους διάφορους μύθους -γλωσσικούς και μη- και τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Είναι πολύ πιο απλό και εύκολο να πιστεύεις σ' αυτά παρά σε μια πραγματικότητα που είναι σκληρή και πολύπλοκη και δεν σε απαλλάσσει από τις ευθύνες σου. Είναι η άρνηση μιας σκληρής και άδικης (άνισης) πραγματικότητας. Άθελά μου, γράφοντας την προηγούμενη γραμμή και χωρίς να το σκεφτώ συνειδητά, το μυαλό μου πήγε στην Μαίρη Παπαγιαννίδου.

Αυτή είναι η δική μου εξήγηση.


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δεν θα συμφωνήσω με την «μπλόφα» γιατί σ' αυτές τις υποθέσεις, είτε είναι το κραχ του ελληνικού χρηματιστηρίου (που δεν υπάρχει στο βιβλίο αυτό) είτε οι φούσκες της Ισλανδίας και της Ιρλανδίας, δεν έχεις αγώνα πόκερ ανάμεσα σε Έντουαρντ Ρόμπινσον και Στιβ Μακ Κουίν. Έχεις τον άσχετο, που ξέρει μόνο ξερή, αλλά άκουσε ότι παίζονται πολλά λεφτά στο πόκερ, και πάει και πουλάει το σπίτι του, βάζει τις οικονομίες του, για να παίξει πόκερ με τον Ρόμπινσον. Δυστυχώς, είναι ακόμα πιο ηλίθιος κι από αυτή την περιγραφή, γιατί νομίζει ότι από το τραπέζι θα σηκωθούν και οι δύο κερδισμένοι.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2012)

Α, αναφέρεσαι στη βλακεία του απλού πολίτη, νόμιζα ότι αναφερόσουν σε αυτούς που έχουν τις γνώσεις και τις θέσεις- τραπεζικούς, πολιτικούς (όχι απαραίτητα αιρετούς) κλπ. Δεν ξέρω τι ευθύνη είχε ο απλός Ισλανδός ή ο απλός Ιρλανδός για τις τραπεζικές φούσκες της χώρας του, πέρα από το ότι έκανε ό,τι όλος ο κόσμος, κοίταξε να πιέσει για ευκαιρίες, να ανταμείψει αυτούς που τις πρόσφεραν και να τις εκμεταλλευτεί όσο καλύτερα μπορούσε, αναμενόμενη και προβλέψιμη συμπεριφορά δηλαδή. 
Ειδικά για το ελληνικό χρηματιστήριο, θυμάμαι ακόμα από το '92 να συζητάνε κάποιοι καθηγητές ΑΣΟΕΕ σε κάποια σεμινάρια που είχα παρακολουθήσει πως το χρηματιστήριο στην Ελλάδα είναι υπερτιμημένο και πόσο άσκοπα επένδυαν σε αυτό οι Έλληνες το εφάπαξ τους π.χ. Δηλαδή το φαινόμενο δεν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε τέλη δεκαετίας '90, προϋπήρχε αλλά δεν ήταν γνωστό ή κοινό. Η γενίκευσή του ήταν ίσως δείγμα του πώς άλλαξε η ελληνική κοινωνία. Από τη μεταπολεμική γενιά των συντηρητικών οικονομικών επιλογών (συχνά χωρίς άλλη επιλογή) και τη στενή σχέση με το χωριό, στη γενιά που είχε πλήρως προσαρμοστεί στον νέο πανευρωπαϊκό τρόπο ζωής που προωθούσε φαινόμενα υπερκαταναλωτισμού και κυνηγιού του εύκολου κέρδους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2012)

Στην περίπτωση της Ισλανδίας μιλάμε για το σύνολο της οικονομικής κοινότητας. Το μόνο που δεν λέει ο Λούις είναι ότι πήγανε οι ψαράδες και πήρανε πτυχία και πίστεψαν ξαφνικά ότι έγιναν οι πρώτοι οικονομολόγοι του κόσμου και υπήρχε στο γονίδιό τους η ικανότητα αναγνώρισης επενδυτικών ευκαιριών, απλώς δεν το είχαν ανακαλύψει όλο αυτόν τον καιρό που ασχολούνταν με το ψάρεμα... Ή το λέει, με τα δικά του λόγια.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2012)

Σύνολο της οικονομικής κοινότητας είναι οι πολίτες ή όσοι ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά με την οικονομία;


----------



## Count Baltar (Apr 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στην περίπτωση της Ισλανδίας μιλάμε για το σύνολο της οικονομικής κοινότητας. Το μόνο που δεν λέει ο Λούις είναι ότι πήγανε οι ψαράδες και πήρανε πτυχία και πίστεψαν ξαφνικά ότι έγιναν οι πρώτοι οικονομολόγοι του κόσμου και υπήρχε στο γονίδιό τους η ικανότητα αναγνώρισης επενδυτικών ευκαιριών, απλώς δεν το είχαν ανακαλύψει όλο αυτόν τον καιρό που ασχολούνταν με το ψάρεμα... Ή το λέει, με τα δικά του λόγια.



Εξκιούζ μι. Αυτό ακριβώς λέει.


----------



## nickel (Apr 18, 2012)

Καλημέρα. SBE, οι οικονομικοί παράγοντες: από τον πρωθυπουργό και τον υπουργό οικονομικών μέχρι τους διευθυντές τραπεζών και τους υπαλλήλους που αγοράζουν μετοχές. Και, πάντα, τους δημοσιογράφους που δημιουργούν κλίμα. Είτε είναι παπαγαλάκια είτε κοράκια.

Κόμη μου, το νόημα, ναι. Αλλά πιο χαριτωμένα τα λέει ο Λούις και κυρίως μέσα από συνομιλίες (μου άρεσε αυτό).


----------

